# F1 European vacations



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

My wife and I are talking about going to Europe next year (2007) for a Formula 1 race vacation. If the race schedule works out for races on subsequent weekends, like the original 2006 calendar, we're thinking along lines of going to Monza and Spa.

Anyone with advice for going about planning this? Are the F1 Tour packages worthwhile? Anyone done this with some lessons learned to impart?

TIA...

Dean


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I'd be interested in hearing about anyone's experience with this as well.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

The tour packages are pretty expensive, but essentially all-inclusive. I went to the San Marino GP in Imola last year, and will be going to the Spanish GP this year and have used www.gptickets.com to purchase my tickets. They will drop-ship them via UPS overnight to your hotel the week of the race. It's maybe a little more work to do it yourself, but certainly not onerous.

-MrB


----------



## Ghunger (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm headed to the European Grandprix this May during my ED and ordered my tickets through the Official F1 site, which I later found use Grand Prix Tickets (gptickets.com) to get their tickets.  They sent them by DHL on the 12th and I'd imagine they'll get here today or tomorrow so I'll have them in plenty of time for my trip. I'm sure the GPTours packages are nice but they were just too expensive for my taste. Hope that helps. I'm sure I'll have more info after the trip is all said and done though.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

The tours are a ludicrous ripoff, unless money is such a non-issue that you don't mind paying triple a vacation's value so as to avoid all hassle.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

I don't think we'll do a tour. Our CCA chapter is planning an group trip to the Nurburgring next Spring. Maybe we can plan a F1 race trip around that.

Dean


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

BMWCCA activities are usually a good deal.


----------

